# Pink jigging rod



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking to buy my wife a new rod. She wants a pink one,I know Blackfin and Crowder make these rods but is there anywhere local I could pick one up?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Not jigging rod but I just bought my wife an American rodsmiths inshore rod and Broxsons bait and tackle has them ( two left ) here in Navarre for I think 99.00 GREAT ROD !!!! Here is a link. 

http://americanrodsmiths.com/pink-lady


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze has the pink American Rodsmiths inshore as well. They also have a 8ish foot custom light pink rod. Lighter than a cobia rod, but not an inshore rod.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.fishergirl.com/ i wish you have found the right one.


----------

